# wat type of coat and will the colour change



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

this is my 7 month german shepherd dog rambo  i was just wondering will his coat change colour and what type of coat does he have :hug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He's a black and tan short stock coat(though it looks longer than the norm) and may lighten up more over time, his muzzle should stay dark. He's adorable!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

He's got a great face and expression. He's a normal stock coat; the black will "shrink" as he matures to just a saddle. 

Very handsome fellow!


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the replies


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I :wub: his face!!!


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

he is a very big dog for 7 months


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

He looks like a stock coat but almost a little bit plush since his coat is a little thicker and longer. He looks like he might become a full saddle. What do his parents look like? That may help you if you know that. He is simply adorable! I want to hug him he looks so cute and cozy!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's cute! And big like my boy was at 7 months.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say he's blk&tan. i think he'll always be blk&tan.
the shades could get lighter or darker. the black
muzzle is to die for. nice looking pup.


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

he is just under 30 kg and his mother and father were red and black


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

can the shades go darker ?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

afriel10 said:


> can the shades go darker ?


His black probably won't go darker if thats what you mean..... 66lbs is a good weight for your boy!


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

what about his legs + chest


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

He looks a lot like my boy - he's only 5 months, but has the same "plush" coat and markings. I'm guessing he will show more 'tan' as he grows. Beautiful at any rate!!


----------

